# Reset Sequence for AO Smith ProMax?



## howie61 (Mar 17, 2010)

My barely over a year old ProMax gas water heater is in shutdown mode. I had called a plumber and he kindly mentioned that there is a reset sequence to "disable" the shutdown mode and possibly get the water heater operational again. Is anyone familiar with this reset sequence? Thank you.


----------



## hayewe farm (Mar 15, 2009)

See if this helps http://s3.pexsupply.com/manuals/1253196590775/17541_PROD_FILE.pdf check the trouble shooting section.


----------

